# Does it make a massive difference with when you eat on ghrp6



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Would it make a difference if you eat say 45 mins after the jab ?

Reason im asking is that i do a jab and then drive to work and do not get there until 45 mins.

This is 25 mins over the recomended time

Unless i get a maccy d's on the way


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Would it make a difference if you eat say 45 mins after the jab ?
> 
> Reason im asking is that i do a jab and then drive to work and do not get there until 45 mins.
> 
> ...


I dont think there is a "reccommended" time for when you HAVE to eat. I think its more to do with leaving time after before you eat so you dont blunt the gh release??

Alot of people do a jab prior to bed without eating after at all so i cant see it being a problem. Will wait for more in the know as im not sure if im right at all, just from what i have read.

MMMMMMM Maccy d's............. :cursing:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is fine craig there is no set time you have to eat in as long as it is not straight after or before so you blunt the release


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok thanks,

Its just gonna be hard to last that long as the hunger pans was quite bad today - ended up caving and getting a double egg mc muffin!!

Might make up some wraps for the journey 2mr


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> that is fine craig there is no set time you have to eat in as long as it is not straight after or before so you blunt the release


Woohoo i was right for once :thumb:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just another quick one - how long after a meal would you say the g6 would be ok to take.

Once the food is broken down would it be ok - and how long roughly would that be ?

Thanks


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Similar question- how long is best to leave between shots of ghrp , ive read 3 hours and 4 hours but general consensus seems 4 hours between shots??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Just another quick one - how long after a meal would you say the g6 would be ok to take.
> 
> Once the food is broken down would it be ok - and how long roughly would that be ?
> 
> Thanks


From what i have read i would personally leave it around 30 minutes either way.

I would also like to know how long between the 3 jabs because idealistically i would want to do mine in the morning, afternoon and one after training to take advantage of the added hunger post workout and i train late most of the time at 8.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers mate - 30 mins is nothing i was thinking more like a couple hours


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is best to take the GHRP then wait 15min then eat....


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Paul, I need to ask you precisely,,

Are there defentive studies which say that insulin blunts the effects of exogenous GH ?

Or does insulin blunt the release of natural GH ?

Because I hear also that GH should be taken before any meals etc.

But a very good source tells me the opposite, to eat first and then jab HGH.

This source is Patrick Tuor btw, and he's training Dennis Wolf.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hackski has got such studies i believe but it is true that both Carbs and Fats blunt the GH response be that natural or not....

does Patrick have the studies to back up his method or does he do what most including myself do and that is go on real world results??


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Hackski has got such studies i believe but it is true that both Carbs and Fats blunt the GH response be that natural or not....
> 
> does Patrick have the studies to back up his method or does he do what most including myself do and that is go on real world results??


according to what I've been told, his team performed tests, they have access to some research facilities. Sorry I dont know exactly how. I'm being told this stuff by another guy who's being trained by him.


----------

